# Dove Hunt Griffin, GA



## BirdmanZ (Jul 30, 2014)

I have spots available in Griffin, GA.  Field is 35 acres in brown top millet. 35 spots max.  Power lines running entire length of field.  Bird numbers look good so far.  2 hunts 9/6 and a second hunt TBD.  Price is $125 per spot and includes snack and soft drinks.  These will be safe and fun hunts.  Please call to reserve or if you have any questions.  Thanks, Jason (404) 695 7999


----------



## BirdmanZ (Jul 30, 2014)

Just to clarify.  It is $125 for 2 days of hunting.  Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## BirdmanZ (Aug 9, 2014)

Visited the field today.  Lots of birds in the field and lots on the wires. Good mix of mature and young birds. Millet is beginning to lay down and brown.  Planning on opening up some dirt today and cut a few small strips. Plan is to burn a strip or two a week until opening day. Looks like it is going to be a good year for Doves.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Aug 11, 2014)

left message


----------



## GASeminole (Aug 12, 2014)

Where in Griffin is it located?


----------



## BirdmanZ (Aug 12, 2014)

gaseminole,  sent you a pm.


----------



## Collin05 (Aug 13, 2014)

Bird, I have sent you PM.


----------



## Collin05 (Aug 14, 2014)

Bird are you full up? Still no reply from PM brother.


----------



## mbell10 (Aug 18, 2014)

Bird - I am on a WMA for opening day but interested in the second hunt


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 20, 2014)

Called and left a message...


----------



## SAZ (Aug 20, 2014)

Wondering if you still had any spots available?


----------



## BirdmanZ (Aug 21, 2014)

I still have a few spots for opening day.  Please PM me if interested.  Thanks.


----------



## barnesj3 (Aug 22, 2014)

PM sent


----------



## barnesj3 (Aug 25, 2014)

Birdmanz, have not heard from you. Are there spots left?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 27, 2014)

Have you called the phone number in the OP?


----------



## barnesj3 (Aug 27, 2014)

I thought I called and left a message. Could've been for another hunt. I'll call again.


----------



## MERCing (Sep 6, 2014)

Jason, 
  Had a good time and wanted to think you and your crew for putting on a well organized hunt. I think there were some "better than average" shooters on the field and probably put a pretty good dent in the local bird population, lol
That building you call a "barn"was cool. Not something one expects to find out in the middle of the woods
Robert


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 8, 2014)

Great shoot. Looking forward to this Saturday.


----------



## BirdmanZ (Sep 10, 2014)

Thanks all.  I had a great time and was impressed with the quality of the shooters as well.  I have affectionately termed one shooter "The Dove Slayer"  he missed one bird the entire day. I will be sending out a text tonight with the details for Saturday.


----------



## Gbeagle (Sep 11, 2014)

Do you have any spots open for Saturday?


----------



## mbell10 (Sep 11, 2014)

I am also looking for a spot on Saturday. You have any?


----------

